# Jeep four wheel drive binding



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

The other day I used the 4-wheel drive on my 99 Jeep Cherokee and it feels like it has not fully disengaged. The full-time light is not on, but when i turn to the left and right i feel a binding as if it was in 4-wheel drive, any idea's?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Keep the wheels straight, pull it back into 4wd. Roll forward a little and while you're still rolling put it back in 2wd then back up about 15 feet. That should ensure it's out of 4wd. Just a thing to remember too there will always be a small amount of binding since the newer XJ's don't use a central axle disconnect or hubs, the transfer case is the only 'break' in the system.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

9 times out of 10 its the transfercase linkage is out of adjustment. Meaning there is play or misalignment in the t-case lever assembly. Take a look.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, but what am i looking for?


----------

